# Stopping at a gallop



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

celestejasper13 said:


> I was recently riding out on my friends horse, and along the straight dirt track I decided to go for a gallop. I have a good galloping seat and balance, and usually have no trouble bringing a horse back, but this horse was very forward, and I had a lot of trouble bringing him back. He wasn't bolting, just excited. Eventually I got back in control and it wasn't a huge problem, but I was wondering, in case of an emergency, what is the most effective way of stopping at a full gallop? In the school I would usually use a one rein stop on a bolting horse, but I was worried about him tripping.
> Thanks


I would say circling (starting big, getting smaller) but i assume you might not have had room?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This is why lessons are SOOOOO important. My HS Instructor taught us all to do a flying dismount. Slow down your normal English dismount, where you drop both stirrups, swing your legs to the near side and you lay sideways across the saddle, and then slide off to the ground, careful to bend your legs. Forget about hanging on to the horse.
Ever a broken ankle from a dismount is easier to heal than having your head lopped off by an out of control horse that runs into a building with you. =/
That was foolish what you did.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I was told that a one rein stop for a horse at a gallop could actually throw he horse off balance and they could fall on you. Circling would be the best bet as mentioned above to slow them down. Personally, I wouldn't want to gallop a horse I wasn't sure I had complete control of or who could rate my seat. Then again...I haven't made it to a gallop yet anyway as I've suffered from some incidents and loss of confidence! I tend to be a more cautious rider...


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Same as others said, circling, and ill have to keep in mind what the above poster said about the one rein stop.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep- circling is your friend. I took my normally lazy horse cross country for the first time last weekend and found out that he does indeed have a gallop, but he was so excited that he wasn't listening. We did lots of circles.


----------



## Shaz22 (May 28, 2014)

Sometimes the only option is to let them gallop until they don't want to gallop anymore. That's if you know you are safe to do so as dismounting isn't always an option.

My sister use to ride racehorses down the beach and they had a few horses get out of control. They let them gallop until they wanted to stop, then made them gallop until they were stuffed. Horses were pretty smart and only needed to do it a couple times at the most to realize not to do it. Meant they were less likely to loose their heads in races. 
I do not however recommend that tactic to use if you don't have the experience and the space. And for a more quality job I prefer lots of transitions, canter to gallop, gallop to canter, and variation within the canter and gallop. This keeps the horse listening and waiting for whats next, rather than just go fast. Keeping a soft mouth is important too. 
I was an endurance ride where the person in front decided to gallop off in front. I was on my pony who long story but he had a lot of issues we fixed and still lots to work on. I had never galloped him, so I had 2 options. Hop off and walk home cause he was not going to cope left behind and by himself or gallop and hope he doesn't bolt. 
Because I wanted to finish the ride I got him into a nice canter and tested the waters. A few quick canter transitions then galloped. I slowed the gallop and then lengthened to keep him listening but I was very very surprised. All I had to do was put my weight back and he slowed up for any uneven terrain and then think forward and he was going. I think it was the most magic feeling I have felt, to have that kind of control at that speed. And I put it down to the basics of being in control of all the other paces.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Usually I don't gallop a horse until they have a good slow down handle on them which is gained with lots of transitions between various gaits working up to canter-hand gallop-flat out run as fast as they can. I've made the exception for my pony when riding with others because she will slow down the second her boyfriend does. :lol:

For the most part I ride in areas circles are not really an option, I'm a one-rein stop wuss, and I wouldn't jump off a horse unless it was apparent I was going to get hurt. 

So! When I want to stop a horse that's being a snot and bulling through my requests to slow down (sitting up, slowing my motion, gentle rein pressure, and a gentle "easy" or "ease up") I will usually ramp up the pressure. Good or bad, I make my seat scream "slow down" and I will catch and release with my reins lightly so they cannot brace, I also very loudly and firmly say "EASE UP" and "canter." If they don't start slowing down I will give them a very sharp jerk with the reins and then release, continuing on if needed. I don't like using the bit like that, but it is what it is sometimes. As soon as they start slowing down I pat them on the neck and praise them. 

It's probably not the best way, but it's worked so far for me.

ETA - If you have the space it can be very effective to just keep them running until they want to stop... And then run them further before asking them to slow down. Don't let them slow down when THEY choose in that situation, then all they've learned is they get to decide when slowing down is a good idea.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You might try a Pulley Rein:


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Corporal said:


> This is why lessons are SOOOOO important. My HS Instructor taught us all to do a flying dismount. Slow down your normal English dismount, where you drop both stirrups, swing your legs to the near side and you lay sideways across the saddle, and then slide off to the ground, careful to bend your legs. Forget about hanging on to the horse.
> Ever a broken ankle from a dismount is easier to heal than having your head lopped off by an out of control horse that runs into a building with you. =/
> *That was foolish what you did.*


Bolding mine. The OP said she has a good seat, that the horse did not bolt and he was only excited. There was no reason for her to do an emergency dismount. She mentions a school, so it seems like she takes lessons. At no time did it it sound like she was in danger.

What was so foolish about what she did exactly?


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone, the pulley rein is really helpful! To answer a few things, no there wasn't space to circle him, no I didn't feel like I was in danger, and it was an enclosed space so there really wasn't any need for an emergency dismount, also, I had already galloped him a few minutes previously over a shorter stretch and he came back immediately, so this time caught me off guard! I think he got over excited by having a longer stretch in front of him, and when he reached the end he stopped on his own. Also, I ride regularly out of and in the school.
I was simply asking for any useful tips just in case I was in a dangerous situation in the future, I wasn't asking to be called 'foolish' or have my riding critiqued...
Thanks for all the helpful and sensible comments


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That can happen for sure. My gelding is usually a rockstar about slowing down as soon as I ask and he absolutely loves to race (and win), we had a moment last year when he was like 'OMG RUNNING YAYAYAYAYAY!!' and didn't slow down so easily. I used my above method and got him settled down pretty quickly. Then we practiced it a couple times by running and me asking him to slow down, he was fine those times, he just had a moment apparently.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

updownrider, it pains me when I read the threads about people that get hurt with their horses. In this case the OP wasn't even riding her OWN horse and the horse wouldn't listen to stop. I guess you've never been in a situation like that.
*I HAVE.* =/
_(note the bold)_
I owned a ~12yo grade gelding who would be reluctant to move and then would suddenly bolt. He stopped eating/drinking 7 months after we bought him, and died. The Vet discovered that his liver was riddled with ******* strangles which had relocated there.
NOTHING and I mean, NOTHING would make this horse stop when he was bolting.
3 years ago I saw them drive up to collect the girl whose mule went ballistic and threw her up the trail in SD. That mule was so out of it that he ran right past ALL of the other horses in the camp, clear to the highway.
BOLTING IS VERY DANGEROUS!! Please, do NOT make light of it, or call me mean bc I would like people to realize this.
Most horses that bolt just lose their heads. The rest of them have NOT been taught to "whoa" or slow down, and they forgot the height of buildings and don't care if they slam the rider into a pole. THAT means broken bones or a broken spine.
I don't think that it is a rite of passage or a hallmark to say that you have ridden a runaway or train horses to run until they WANT to stop.
MOST OF THE TIME they *want* to stop in their barn and in their stall, and they'll keep going until they get there.
You "train" a horse to an emergency stop in an arena, where there is a gate to help you stop the horse.
I like the pulley method and I like the emergency dismount method, too.
Mostly, I like the "I will reliably stop for you bc you have trained me to death to do so in an arena before you ride me outside" method best.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Pulley Rein is your best friend if you need to pull up on a straightaway. It doesn't throw them off balance like the ORS and is very effective. It's always a good too to have. Even the most easy going horses can get strong from time to time as you are recent proof of.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Corporal- the horse did not bolt. I did not call you mean or any name. Don't make stuff up. I have many more years experience with horses than you do so don't guess or assume about situations I might or might not have been in. Im on an airplane taxing on the runway so this may have typos. Apologies for that.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally I would never gallop on a horse I didn't know real well. But then I am a big fat chicken with a very strong sense of self-preservation...and I am old!
The horse needs to be trained using the one-rein-stop (which I find helpful) or pulley rein. And circling takes room. And the Whoa Darnit! sliding stop is apt to make a yard dart out of you. My advice is do not go any faster than you can easily control.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm with updownrider here. I didn't see anything in the story where the OP mentioned being in any real danger from staying on the horse, they only mentioned that they didn't want to try a ORS for fear of the horse tripping...which can certainly happen on a galloping horse.

IME, unless there is a very real _apparent_ danger (running toward a cliff or a grove of trees or a busy highway or toward the door of a barn with low rafters, etc), then a person is actually safer just staying on the horse if they have the ability to ride it out until they can regain control. Hitting the ground at 30 mph isn't something to just do, willy-nilly.

Maybe it's just the way I was raised/taught, but I've never seen much sense in bailing off a horse just because some little thing goes wrong. I had my green horse do about the same thing as the horse in the OP just a little while back. He galloped off when asked to lope and then didn't want to stop. Was I foolish for not bailing off of him? :?

What exactly does a horse learn if a person bails off every time they lose a little bit of control? The horse learns that being out of control means they get rid of the rider.

OP, IMHO you did well by sticking with him. In this instance, my favorite option, providing the area is large/safe enough to do so is to start him in on big circles. Horses can continue to gallop in a circle, but you can slowly spiral the circles down smaller and he will be forced to slow down to maintain his balance. If circles aren't feasible, then I would do as MN Tigerstripes described and get aggressive with them. For me, the last resort would be the pulley rein. If none of those worked and there wasn't room to safely run the horse down (let him run until he's wanting to stop and then whipping his @$$ until you can no longer whip him out of a trot...or until you can no longer lift your arm), then I would have _considered_ bailing out.

However, to me, bailing is the _absolute_ last resort and will only happen if there is an unavoidable danger directly ahead.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I do large circles or pulley rein, depending on the horse and circumstances.

I can't imagine jumping off. Okay. I can imagine it, and I hope I'm never faced with being 20 feet from a cliff on a bolting horse.

This reminded me of a day work job I took last year. Day workers often get asked to ride horses that need work. I did and agreed. Rancher brings a stocky gelding out with a combo mechanical hackamore and curb and a tie down. I look at all the gear and asked "Is there anything I should know about this horse?" Rancher, with biceps bigger than my thighs, said "Yeah. Don't go faster than a trot." I didn't.

My point with the above story is: Whether or not I could change that horse's behavior doesn't matter. I wasn't going to get it done in one day of patching fence. Sometimes you have to pick your battles. But, always stay safe.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a horse did this with me I don't know why but I posted to the gallop, one stride up, one stride down. The momentum catapulted my hips well off the saddle so I'd come down with a good bump. The horse didn't care for this and slowed down.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I've landed and I'm at my destination. I've re-read corporal's 2nd post. What does a horse that had something wrong with his liver have anything to do with with the OP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I firmly believe that unless my horse and my life are in imminent danger (cliff or highway, etc as said previously) the safest place for me is on TOP of my horse. You won't find me bailing off at a gallop (or a canter, trot, or walk either) unless I have no alternative. I know how, but I'd rather just get my horse back under control if I have time and a choice. I've clocked my guy at 30mph under saddle... I don't want to know how much that hurts any time soon. A gallop like that's a rush though, heck of an adrenalin shot!

Sounds like the horse OP was riding just got a little excited and didn't want to listen for a minute. Not a big deal, just something that needs a bit more schooling. I think most horses are pretty predictable about the situations that will fire them up to run. Wanting to GO and bolting aren't the same thing in my book. One is enthusiasm and forward energy, the other is reactive fear (aka, brain has left the building).

Pully rein is the best- combined with seat and a verbal whoa. My horse and many others will gallop with his head bent to my knee if you just pull one rein, which is disaster waiting to happen as you noted. The one time we really had a 'discussion' about YOU WILL STOP NOW, pulley rein and lateral work as soon as we got down to a trot settled it quickly (and safely).

In essence, sounds like he's a perfectly normal horse and you handled it sensibly. I'd do a bit more training if he were mine, to sharpen up that 'whoa' to where I want it to be, even when he's excited if you plan on running him much though. Knowing your horse and knowing your horse's training helps keep you safe.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice again, this pulley stop seems to be my best bet. Can I just clarify that he was NOT bolting, and there was no immediate danger. It was a clear dirt track, specially designed for horses, with no hanging branches, buildings, cliffs etc. I would never gallop a horse I do not know in a situation where it could put me in danger. I was just used to riding much softer horses (this one had been an ex riding school horse, so had a mouth like a brick) and as quite a light person, I was having trouble using seat alone. He had already galloped sensibly and came back straight away, he just got a bit strong on the straight, nothing too dangerous, just need some advice or techniques that's all. Thanks everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This may not apply to the OP's situation, but it helped me:

When a horse stretches out its head, pulling on a snaffle brings the snaffle back against its molar. The horse can either grab it in its teeth (where the phrase 'bit in his teeth' come from, meaning an uncontrolled person) or can pretty much ignore it because the pressure against the molars doesn't do much.








​ 
For a horse like that, a curb bit works well. The shanks of the curb bit rotate around the mouthpiece. Once the curb strap anchors the top of the bit in place, the rotating pressure WILL press the mouthpiece against the bars of the mouth, regardless of head position.

A curb bit's design means that if much pressure is put on it, it will be at 90 deg to the horse's bars & tongue. That puts the pressure the same place that a snaffle does when a horse is ridden with a vertical face, and MAY be why curb bits can be used to slow an excited horse.

FWIW, my horse does great in a snaffle until she gets excited. Then she will try to take control, either by stretching her head out or grabbing the bit. In the arena, I often use a snaffle. When there are open areas ahead for her to get excited about, she needs a curb - not often, but it gives some safety on those 1 in 10 rides where she gets too wound up. :?


----------



## Shui Long (Apr 12, 2014)

Bsms I love your curb bit explanations! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

updownrider said:


> Corporal- the horse did not bolt. I did not call you mean or any name. Don't make stuff up. I have many more years experience with horses than you do so don't guess or assume about situations I might or might not have been in. Im on an airplane taxing on the runway so this may have typos. Apologies for that.


Guess you were never scared when a horse bolted. We are on a forum with PLENTY of new horse owners. NOBODY would suggest a remedy like that for a _car_ that wouldn't stop. Riding a runaway horse is the same thing as a runaway car bc the horse turns his brain off.
That girl in SD was peeled off of the trail and went to the hospital.
For emergency stop training, I ALWAYS suggest buying Clinton Anderson's book and teaching a horse to be flexible and giving, so that WHEN YOU PULL A REIN your horse responds like a machine. A horse trained this way will slow down with a one rein stop or a pulley rein. A stiff necked horse will NOT.
When I taught lessons I taught everything I knew, so it is natural for me to suggest corrections. Wisdom suggests that we all do not know everything about horse training. RE: previous story, I find it foolish to ride a TB until he feels like he wants to stop. WTFudge?!?!?!?!?
I believe that riding lessons are SO IMPORTANT. You learn about how a well trained horse is SUPPOSED to behave and how to properly ride one. People are so removed from growing up with a horse or other livestock in the back yard, so they do not naturally understand the nature of the horse, which is the ONLY animal in that infamous list of 10 highest intelligences that is a prey creature and not a predator. Their minds work differently than a human's mind. You aren't gonna understand them by osmosis. You can fast track your knowledge by submitting yourself to a good instructor and spend the $time before you start taking risks.
The question on this thread should have been asked of the OP's riding instructor. We are a poor substitute bc we can only answer based on a description of an event.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Runaway horses don't all turn their brains off. Bolting, terrified horses are not thinking at all, but all runaways are not terrified. Unless they are scared, they're just running off and being willful, stubborn, butts or occasionally just a little too enamored with the thrill of running. I've been on several "runaways" and none of them were even close to losing their brain. 

The point of running a horse down that doesn't want to stop is to teach it that it WHOA means "sit your butt on the ground." You run them past the point they want to stop. For some horses it's really effective, especially the fat out of shape ones. :lol: 

I was also taught to stay on a horse unless it was very clear you were going to be injured severely (i.e. cliff, running into traffic, barn), even my old mare that tripped like the dickens kept her feet very well when it was her decision to try and run off. The very few times I have jumped off a horse were when they were rearing and in danger of going over. Or when my gelding is getting stupid nervous and I have a beginner rider with me. I teach my niece the same thing, although we are working on emergency dismounts just in case she ever needs to use it. I also work on teaching my horses to stop the second their rider starts to come out of the saddle. My old mare was so in tune with it that the second she felt you start to come off she would stop dead.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Runaway horses: I've had Mia refuse to stop (without a struggle, at least) for two reasons: 

1 - Fear. As in "Diarrhea squirting out the back end" fear. According to my daughter, her eyes were "rolling like a slot machine".

2 - Excitement. "I'm fast and strong and there is an open trail ahead of me and I'm free and I will not stop" kind of excitement.

Number one was very hard to deal with because every stop was followed by another bolt. Number two was easier to deal with. It was with a snaffle, and was the time I used a pulley rein for real. She stopped, and then we had about 5 minutes of heated discussion about trying to run again. A curb bit might work well with excitement (it does with Mia!) but might not help with blind fear. Same horse, same rider, but two very different situations!

Training is the ultimate answer for both, but most of us live in a world with horses who have imperfect training and we have to deal with what we have today, not with what we want to have in a year or two. That is why we should have lots of options in our bag of tricks, and feel free to 'cheat' by using tack that works for a given horse at a given time. Even in my limited riding, one horse has given me similar sounding problems that needed very different answers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly. A true bolter (as Corporal is so adamant about) and an obnoxious runaway (as what happened with the OP) are in separate galaxies. That's like trying to compare apples to pomegranates.

Running a horse down might not appeal to some people and that's fine. IME, it's still the most effective way to cure a bolter _or_ a runaway, and after spending many years training horses that had sometimes already been through 2-3 other trainers, I've had more than my share of both and I have yet to find one that didn't learn to stop when I asked.

As for whether the OP should have just "asked their riding instructor. We are a poor substitute bc we can only answer based on a description of an event." That's what the instructor would have been doing as well, answering based on the description of an event. I may have misunderstood, but I don't believe the OP's instructor was there for the situation. 

Either way, the instructor is still just one person and as has been so blatently pointed out "we all do not know everything about horse training". Perhaps the OP was just looking for other opinions....or perhaps their instructor doesn't have much experience with runaways.



OP, don't let all this back and forth scare you off :wink:. A healthy debate is a very popular past-time around here :lol:.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think a lot of people would think that galloping a horse that you'd never ridden before and didn't know you could stop out on an open trail is a little foolish.
If I was on a bolting horse (IMO if you can't stop a horse then its bolting) and it was a decision between ending up on a road or some other dangerous situation I would rather bale then get hit by traffic or have a horse go down with me
The pulley system works well as long as the horse hasn't set its neck or its jaw against you
If all else fails - and you have to think fast in these situation - then I'll use pain to try to get its attention first by giving repeated sharp tugs/snatches on its mouth and then by sawing on its mouth
It sounds as if this is a horse that needs a stronger bit when its out on a trail and going to be galloping - and they are the sort that when you gallop you still keep a good contact with their mouth so they never feel 'free' and in control of the situation


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

smrobs;5538210
Running a horse down might not appeal to some people and that's fine. IME said:


> or[/I] a runaway, and after spending many years training horses that had sometimes already been through 2-3 other trainers, I've had more than my share of both and I have yet to find one that didn't learn to stop when I asked.


If I had good, wide open spaces I would definitely use that method as well. I'm jealous. It's actually what my dad told me to do and what he did when I was a kid and my mare bolted with me. He took her out, let her try and run off, and RAN her about to the ground. It was a very long time before she tried any sort of running off again, probably 6-7 years and she never bolted home again with a rider. 

Unfortunately, everywhere I ride, we have to cross roads or bike trails or I'm actually riding on the road, so I've had to modify the method I use. I don't think what I do is nearly as effective, otherwise my pony would've learned by now that slowing down when I ask for it actually IS the best way to go about it. Instead, we've had to use a combo of what I described and transition work, which is effective, but it's definitely NOT a "quick" fix. Soda figured it out a lot quicker, but then again, he's a gelding. She's a pony AND a mare... 

Hilariously enough, I've found that she actually does settle down and decide to listen when I say her name before giving her the verbal command. Apparently it's somewhat true that you need to discuss it with a mare and pray if it's a pony. :lol:

ETA - I have no idea why it's all weird bolded and italic'd


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I would have run him out (ive done it before) however the track ended and i didn't want to run him around the corner in case there was someone in the way or he tripped.
If it was my horse, I would put him in a stronger bit, I will suggest it to my friend.
A far as 'I think a lot of people would think that galloping a horse that you'd never ridden before and didn't know you could stop out on an open trail is a little foolish' goes, I had ridden him before, in fact, I had already galloped him and he was fine. It was only along the straight that he got excited and he caught me by surprise. I am just used to riding horses that are a lot more responsive to seat and leg aids, and so I have never had to use something like a pulley rein before, especially as I usually ride in the school. As bsms said, 'we should have lots of options in our bag of tricks', and that was what I came here for. Whether or not it is a matter of poor training is not my fault/responsibility, I was just wondering what advice people had for a situation like that.
No my instructor wasn't there, and i haven't been able to speak to him yet, but when I do I am sure he will say something similar to the advice given bu you guys.
As I said, he was NOT bolting out of fear, and definitely not out of his head, he was just running away with himself and needed something a little harsher to pull him back to earth, and at the time I wasn't sure what the best technique would be as I had no space to circle, so therefore I decided I'd let him run to the end of the track. Bailing wouldn't have done anything except giving me some battle scars and most likely losing my friends horse...which would have been silly as I know I was in no immediate danger - He's actually a very sensible horse, that's why I've felt confident to gallop him before and was so surprised at this incident!
Don't worry ahah I don't mind the discussion, it's usually the best way get to the bottom of the problem


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

jaydee said:


> I think a lot of people would think that galloping a horse that you'd never ridden before and didn't know you could stop out on an open trail is a little foolish.
> If I was on a bolting horse (IMO if you can't stop a horse then its bolting) and it was a decision between ending up on a road or some other dangerous...
> It sounds as if this is a horse that needs a stronger bit when its out on a trail and going to be galloping - and they are the sort that when you gallop you still keep a good contact with their mouth so they never feel 'free' and in control of the situation


We disagree about the definition of bolting, and that's okay. But I have a question about 'can't stop a horse.' At what point do you make that decision that you can't stop him and he really is bolting? If he doesn't stop when I ask politely? When I demand it with seat and rein? When I have to pulley rein him? When I run him up a big hill (or in circles, or down a beach) to re-install his brain, and then ask again? My point is that EVERY horse I have ridden has stopped eventually, though it took different tactics, no matter if the start of the issue was just OMGYAYRUNNING! or a fear-based bolt. If I have to do anything more than my 'demand' stage, then I think additional training is required. But even so, with every horse, every time, I have told them to stop and they have eventually obeyed.

There has occasionally been some excitement in the middle, and training is meant to improve the response so they stop with the lightest of request no matter how excited or fearful. I think it's fairly easy (especially with the fat out of shape horses as Tigerstripes said) to teach them that EVEN IF they are excited, listening is still the best option early on through actually practicing that situation. Let them get excited or hot and run a bit in a safe environment and train them to stop correctly even then so it's old hat. I'd rather that, than try to avoid running or getting excited all together and hope they will perform correctly the one time it comes up and they bolt or get hot and it is actually an emergency situation. 

I KNOW my horse knows he still has to listen, even if he is about to explode from excitement or lose his mind from fear. I have deliberately exposed him to both situations (in the safest manner I could contrive) to pound that lesson into his head. No amount of arena training compares to actual "been there, done that" IMO. 

If OP runs this horse twenty more times, and enforces that he will stop when she asks each time, the odds of him NOT stopping on the 21st time are going to be much reduced. If a rider and horse never practice doing something (stopping from a gallop in a wide open field) it's no wonder that a horse might not be good at it to start off with. Gotta start somewhere though, and the OP DID start off with a shorter sprint that was well controlled, and I would assume lots of walking and trotting and stopping before that as well. It's not like she hopped on and galloped off into the sunset.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I totally agree with you, and if I have the chance to ride this horse regularly in the future, it will definitely be something I will be working on - lots of transitions, short bursts of speed, circles and then finally galloping on the straight - to be honest that was my plan for the original ride but now I know about the pulley rein it will be much easier to implement this. The difficulty is, it isn't my horse, and I guess many of us will be in situations at some point with a 'bolting' horse, whether or not you asked for the gallop, and it's useful to have a couple of tricks up your sleeve in case of that eventuality.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

> A far as 'I think a lot of people would think that galloping a horse that you'd never ridden before and didn't know you could stop out on an open trail is a little foolish' goes, I had ridden him before, in fact, I had already galloped him and he was fine.


 
You make a good point. 

I know that if I didn't ride unfamiliar horses at a gallop, and if I had waited until I knew everything about galloping a horse, I would be out a career!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sharpie said:


> We disagree about the definition of bolting, and that's okay. But I have a question about 'can't stop a horse.' *At what point do you make that decision that you can't stop him and he really is bolting?* If he doesn't stop when I ask politely? When I demand it with seat and rein? When I have to pulley rein him? When I run him up a big hill (or in circles, or down a beach) to re-install his brain, and then ask again?


I would make that decision at the point at which I'd tried everything in my repertoire and he was still going strong and ignoring me
There are lots of things to consider when a horse is 'bolting' and location is the main one. if you can let the horse run it out because nothing else has worked then it will eventually stop but that's not always possible
I've also ridden plenty of horses and ponies that I didn't find it hard to stop but a weekend rider or a novice did - mostly because even though they claim to have done everything they usually freeze and sit like dummies
I've also had a few horses that I couldn't stop without a lot of effort or a stronger bit but an equally experienced rider with more weight behind them could stop.
OP - I don't think that you mentioned in your first post that you'd galloped the horse before and had no trouble with him - we aren't mind readers!!!


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I did mention it in a later comment, sorry for the confusion


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My definition of a bolt is a horse that takes off out of fear....regardless of whether he runs 3 strides or 3 miles. To me, a horse that is being strong or obnoxious and not wanting to stop is just a runaway (or a runner-offer :wink.


----------



## SparkleCMH (Jun 8, 2014)

For a long term solution if I ever had a horse bolt off or not slow when asked then (as long as it is safe) push the horse forwards, as soon as it slows then push it forwards again, do this a few times and it will more than likely then slow when asked.

However in normal circumstances return to your seat, sit up, sit deep in your saddle and bring your weight back, try half-halting also. If it is safe to circle then yes, dont forget to use the correct aids (inside leg on the girth, outside leg behind etc) to turn into a circle and gradually make this circle smaller until you slow down. 

Hope this helps!


----------

